# Chane 3.2 Home Theater System Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

*Introduction*
Craig Chase and Jon Lane are long time friends of the Home Theater Shack, and have been working hard to release new and updated HT and Hi-Fi products under their new brand, Chane Music & Cinema. Among those are the Theater Ten monitor and SBE-118 sealed 18" subwoofer. These models are geared toward providing low-distortion, and high output from even modest home theater receivers at a relatively low cost. The Theater Ten is a somewhat unique combination of pro monitor design and aesthetics and high fidelity home audio sound quality. The passive SBE-118 takes advantage of the huge 18" driver in a relatively compact sealed cabinet. As reviewed, this 3.2 system retails for $2400 and has the potential to be an incredible value in home theater performance.

Read The Full Review


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

I heard Open Range at Craig Chase' GTG almost a year ago, and your comment about "the chunks of wood " was spot on! The dynamic range, and attack of the Theater 10 was memorable, and I'm still considering an upgrade from my PRO/SHO-10 LCR to these. They have an even better low end response with equivalent detail and great vocal presence with no harshness of my system.

I'm not only impressed by the clarity and imaging of these speakers, but love the fact that their high efficiency does wonders without having to buy a separate monster amplifier. Those that have tested some of these rising popularity efficient systems notice the benefits immediately.

Thanks for the well written review, and confirmation of what I was hearing. At $300, they are a surprising deal.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

sbdman said:


> I heard Open Range at Craig Chase' GTG almost a year ago, and your comment about "the chunks of wood " was spot on! The dynamic range, and attack of the Theater 10 was memorable, and I'm still considering an upgrade from my PRO/SHO-10 LCR to these. They have an even better low end response with equivalent detail and great vocal presence with no harshness of my system.


I also noted the excellent vocal presence without the harshness sometimes associated with it. They are surprisingly smooth.



sbdman said:


> I'm not only impressed by the clarity and imaging of these speakers, but love the fact that their high efficiency does wonders without having to buy a separate monster amplifier. Those that have tested some of these rising popularity efficient systems notice the benefits immediately.


Yes, and this review was all done with a receiver rated for 95W (2 channels driven at 8ohms). Many audiophiles would turn their noses up at a spec like that but it seemed to be more than enough for the Theater Tens.




sbdman said:


> Thanks for the well written review, and confirmation of what I was hearing. At $300, they are a surprising deal.


Try building a decent sounding high sensitivity speaker yourself at a cost below $300. Ain't gonna happen for most of us. It's a no-brainer at that price.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Peter for a great review.

I've always been hesitant about horn loaded tweeters, and especially horn-loaded compression drivers. No question they have the dynamic capability and punch to knock your socks off, making them great for movie soundtracks. However, I've assumed that they would not be a great choice for a system that will also play a good deal of two-channel music.

Well, I'm starting to soften a bit on this viewpoint given the various reports. This review and the report from the RMAF crew on the Seaton speakers being the most recent examples. I guess I really need to hear a pair some time.

Edit: Oh, and that scene in Open Range is really amazing. Does anyone know if that has that been release on blu ray? When I watched that scene it was on DVD, and there was no need to complain about the sound. Just wondering if it has received the lossless audio treatment.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> Thanks Peter for a great review. I've always been hesitant about horn loaded tweeters, and especially horn-loaded compression drivers. No question they have the dynamic capability and punch to knock your socks off, making them great for movie soundtracks. However, I've assumed that they would not be a great choice for a system that will also play a good deal of two-channel music. Well, I'm starting to soften a bit on this viewpoint given the various reports. This review and the report from the RMAF crew on the Seaton speakers being the most recent examples. I guess I really need to hear a pair some time. Edit: Oh, and that scene in Open Range is really amazing. Does anyone know if that has that been release on blu ray? When I watched that scene it was on DVD, and there was no need to complain about the sound. Just wondering if it has received the lossless audio treatment.


I'm like you, in the past I have associated horn loaded HF drivers with harsh, thin sound (based primarily on stage/PA systems) but there are lots of good examples now of home audio speakers with very good sounding horn drivers. 

I have not found a US Blu-Ray release of Open Range yet. I have it on DVD and I agree the sound is spectacular.


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

Klipsch was one of the first to introduce a full horn loaded speaker, heard one when I was a young teen being powered by a 5 watt amp that was more than sufficient to fill the room from the single Klipshorn. That was amazing later in life to think about. Now there are many offerings and they are quickly gaining popularity. JTR, Danley, and recently Power Sound Audio and Reaction Audio have joined the numbers for low distortion, and balanced response speaker systems that are in the high efficiency range.

When you convert your thinking from watts to dB, and look at speaker efficiency, you find out how much more an efficient speaker can provide you in dynamic overhead than a high powered amp can! Peaks in music become lower in distortion and much easier and enjoyable to listen to when you approach reference level listening. IF the system design is done like this one.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

sbdman said:


> Klipsch was one of the first to introduce a full horn loaded speaker, heard one when I was a young teen being powered by a 5 watt amp that was more than sufficient to fill the room from the single Klipshorn. That was amazing later in life to think about. Now there are many offerings and they are quickly gaining popularity. JTR, Danley, and recently Power Sound Audio and Reaction Audio have joined the numbers for low distortion, and balanced response speaker systems that are in the high efficiency range. When you convert your thinking from watts to dB, and look at speaker efficiency, you find out how much more an efficient speaker can provide you in dynamic overhead than a high powered amp can! Peaks in music become lower in distortion and much easier and enjoyable to listen to when you approach reference level listening. IF the system design is done like this one.


I first heard the Klipschorn as a teen and it left a lasting impression on me. It has long been proof that high sensitivity designs can sound great. 

Totally agree with the watt vs dB comments. It's especially true in home theater where many of the available receivers have limited internal power amps and no preamp outputs.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys - Look for some specials (and a reminder that some of our products have been at special pricing) as we get closer to Black Friday. 

We will also be allowing these specials to be paid for through PayPal. :T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

That's great news Craig! These are already an excellent value at regular price!


----------



## WLDock (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice, interested in the subs.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Home Theater Shack will be the exclusive home to the specials we are going to be running. My direct toll free line is 800-664-9485. Office hours are 9 to 5, Monday to Friday. If I am out, please leave a message with one of the ladies that answers the phone (YES, it's a real live person answering) and I Will get back to you.

As a teaser - we just got in 100 of the MQ-600 amps. This is the BEST subwoofer amp I have ever heard. It's rated at 900 watts RMS x 2 channels, and that's a "let's rumble at this power for 2 straight hours and not break a sweat". For 3 second peaks, it will deliver 2000 watts x 2, and is the most visceral bass amp I have yet to experience.

One of these amps will drive FOUR of the SBE-118's easily - and it's also a tremendous amp for the DIYer - put this guy on a pair of some of the "uber throw" 18's in the world of DIY, and you will be smiling.

This amp normally sells for $600 at OUR low pricing - but this order of 100 will be selling for $450 each.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys - even at regular prices this Chane gear will barely cost you more than comparable DIY options. Any lower and it's a steal! Stellar customer service too :T


----------

